# Honey trade.



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

I would value the orange blossom more than light clover. Not sure about others...


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Since no one was interested, I guess you are right. I really am not impressed with it for table honey, but I imagine an awful lot of it just goes in a barrell for sale as dark honey to blend with the water white we produce here and make the color people are used to seeing in the store. I am happy producers are getting enough for it that I didn't hear anything. Plus cost of shipping is just about totally stopping small time commrce in heavy items.


----------

